# any one let me know if you have any rats available in Texas!



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

I dont want to get one from a pet store and i want another one so please tell me if you do :-\


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you tried an animal shelter or humane society? Craigslist?


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

the animal shelter that are around me don't have rats and i don't have a humane society i think and iv'e tried craigslidt they are always to far away


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh Shawn, there is no such thing as half dumbo, half fancy rats. Your rats are both standard eared (from your avatar) and ALL domestic rats are considered fancy.

Here's the Houston Rat Rescue

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=TX1028&preview=1


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

oh sorry just the people i got them from said that the dad was Dumbo and the mom was Fancy rat and my name is Shawnee a girls name


----------

